# Word on the Street is...



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

That this Gorilla isn't smoking enough cigars.

Maybe I can do something about that!

DC# 0306 1070 0000 0040 7141


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The title brings back scary memories...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If its anything like your Birthday .....

They better RUUUUUUUUUNNN !!!!!!!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Duck and cover, Joe hits hard!:gn


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a feeling thats gonna change! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Word on the Street is...


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

j/w what are the DC#... if they are like a tracking number... what company... they are all over


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Timberlake2006 said:


> j/w what are the DC#... if they are like a tracking number... what company... they are all over


USPS Delivery Confirmation numbers


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh hell.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Sounds like its destruction in the works for someone


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

you guys are just plain sick and psycho. Feel sorry for the poor gorilla on the recieving end of this one. :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Oh hell.


Hmmmm - that might could be something I need to think about!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yep, definitely gonna hurt - Joe don't fark around!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

can't wait to see pics of this destruction!! Joe hits hard!!:bx


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> The title brings back scary memories...


That was good times!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ahhh, the VS carpet bombing...Did anyone see him flinch when he read that title?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

put the smackdonw on him JOe!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Word on the street is.....

someone is going to get their ass handed to them!!!!

Get'em Joe!!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG Joe, hit em hard bro.


Can't wait to see this one, should be some good cigar **** 


Shawn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Joe does'nt push he shoves! Look out whoever you are...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Someone is in trouble..................o 


Nice Joe !!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

The post office tells me that we had impact. No assessment report yet!

I hope I didn't hurt anyone - but I think I may have.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

o


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

joed said:


> The post office tells me that we had impact. No assessment report yet!
> 
> I hope I didn't hurt anyone - but I think I may have.


Knowing you. You knocked them down then kicked them the head about 5 times :r They are prob still recovering.

Stacey


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

joed said:


> The post office tells me that we had impact. No assessment report yet!
> 
> I hope I didn't hurt anyone - but I think I may have.


They are probably under a bunch of rubble !


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

If I knew where they were going, I jump on them and take one for the team. 

Joe's packages can be leathal.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

NJ, eh?

I made a thread a while ago saying I wasn't smoking as much as I want to... I have been shaking in my boots ever since I saw this thread. Dodged a bullet on this one. Phew!


----------

